# Caad 9: 5, 6 or '08 optimo 1?



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK guys, Iooking for some opinions...

I'm 6'4", so the only Caad9 that fits me (test rode today) is the 63. None of the dealers have anything in stock except for a Optimo 1.

Basically if I wanted a 5 or 6 I'd they'd have to order it, which probably full retail no matter what. I'm also at 220 right now (aiming for 200m already lost 15) so that means I'd have to upgrade the wheels to something more clyde worthy for the 5 or 6.

My initial max budget was around 1500, the LBS would give me a $100 credit for the Shimano wheels on the 5 or 6 to put toward a better set of wheels.

The thing is that they are selling the Optimo 1 for 2000. 

So here's the dilemma: 

1) Optimo 1: Awesome ride! 

This will be my first road bike, so it would be an awesome one to grow into. It's above my budget, but I could put it in layaway and just take a bit longer to pay if off.

No need to upgrade wheels (or pretty much anything else except for maybe the saddle). Fork is all carbon fiber instead of the CF/Alu on the 5 and 6.

2) Caad9 5: Need wheels upgraded, might also have to put on layaway although for a shorter time. Shimano 105 group is great and would not need to be upgraded until something breaks.

3) Caad9 6: 

Cheap. I could upgrade the wheels and ride it out of the store right away. I love the charcoal grey best of all, but know that I would end up upgrading the group anyways. 

What would you do in my situation? 

Also, I didn't find a 2008 model on Cannondale's site for the Optimo1, does this mean it's an 07 (which I did find)? If so, do you think I should ask if they can lower the price a bit more? I'm not expecting them to sell this bike anytime soon, so if I saved up some more and offered to pay all cash in one go, do you think that'd make a difference?

I do own a mountain bike (Redline d460) which I love, but I'd like to get into more group rides, and I end up on the road way more than on the trails. Definitely keeping the Redline though.


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would absolutely buy the 2007 Caad9 Optimo1! I have the same bike and it is a fantastic bike. Cannondale only made the Optimo 1,2,3, for 2007 and the Optimo1 is by far the best specked caad9 they ever put out. It came from the factory with the following speck, Slice Premium Fork, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset, Everything Shimano Dura-Ace except the brake calipers which are Ultegra, Fi'Zi:K Saddle, and a FSA SL-K Carbon Crankset. I paid 2,500.00 for mine back in 07 and could not be any happier what a great bike! Even though the bike is a 07 model I think 2,000.00 is a great price I mean the bike is still brand new and the frame has not changed at all in 2 years so don't expect them to drop the price just because it's a 07 bike. Trust me buy the bike you will be a very happy camper indeed!


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Todd, glad you are still enjoying the bike! Did you end up upgrading anything on it?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

You should be fine on the 5 or 6 with the stock wheels, I've ridden them when I was 215 pounds and had no problems. I wouldn't recommend intentionally plowing though any potholes or over curbs, but the WH-RS-10's are fine for your weight. 

That being said the Optimo 1 is a sweet ride, if I could find one in my size that's new I'd be all over it. I'm actually debating buying a Giant TCR or Caad9 5, I'm kind of leaning towards the Caad9 because it just feels faster and I'd be using it strictly for racing. I test rode both the other day and I can't tell the difference between the 105 on the Caad9 and Ultegra SL on my Fondriest. The ride wasn't as smooth as the carbon Giant, but I felt absolutely zero flex in the Caad9, which at 200 pounds is pretty impressive.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> You should be fine on the 5 or 6 with the stock wheels, I've ridden them when I was 215 pounds and had no problems. I wouldn't recommend intentionally plowing though any potholes or over curbs, but the WH-RS-10's are fine for your weight.


Really? How long did you ride the wheels for?

I can't find the link right now, but there's a thread on BF or weight weenies where a guy busted like 4 or 5 spokes. Looked like a nasty crash waiting to happen... I'm also coming from a mtb background, so something a bit sturdier might be a good thing while I learn to be a bit more gentle in my riding style.

I'm leaning towards the Optimo right now, I'm going to think it over another night.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got about 2500 miles on a set, and that doesn't include the estimated 1000 miles that were already on the wheels. I destroyed a Matrix ISO-C rim, and found the WH-RS-10's on Craigslist for 50 bucks. That was cheaper than repairing the old wheels so I figured what the heck.

If you buy a bike from your LBS they should back their product. Find out how long they will give tune-ups and maintain the bike for free. I'm not saying you should go out and take some jumps on your road bike, but if you bust a spoke and it's not more than a year or so from the time of purchase they should repair it. If you're looking for a great bang for the buck you could get the 5 or 6 with the stock wheels and save for a better wheelset or component upgrades down the road.

Just out of curiosity, what are they asking for the 5?


----------



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't done any upgrading on my CAAD9 yet it is still completely stock. I figure you pay 2500.00 for a bike it should at least be good for a few years as is! I ride a 54cm and the bike is 16.8 pounds stock not the lightest but good enough for now. I did get the compact cranks 50-34 and they do make a big difference on the climbs and I would like to put a 12-27 cassette on it to make it climb even better. As for upgrading I will eventually replace parts as need be, like lighter wheels new seat post bar and stem and saddle. 

The caad9 was my first road bike I had always ridden a mountain bike before and pretty much rode it on the road instead of what it's ment for off- road. So I thought it was about time to get a road bike and I had always liked Cannondale's and after doing a little research I thought the caad offered the best bang for the buck. I really wanted the system six back in 07 but it was out of my price range at the time costing 5grand twice as much as my caad9. 

I have test ridden many bikes including a lot of high end carbon bikes and the caad9 is better then most of the carbon bikes out there. In my opinion the only bike or bike's that are better would be cannondales other two wonder bikes the system six and super six and I have my eye on a 2010 super six which I have been saving up for. I will keep my caad9 for the flat roads and use the new 13.5 to 14 pound super for the hilly rides I like to do. 

I would def recomend the caad9 to anyone looking for a new road bike it's light, stiff, handles so well that you forget that there is a bike underneath you at times and is beautiful to look at. I have the raw hi-bright version and it is so beautiful to look at that I keep it inside my place with me because I consider it a work of handmade art! People will def look at this bike with envy so make sure that you keep a eye on it at all times or it will be gone. There is no carbon bike out there in my opinion that is anywhere near as pretty as this bike. One last thing CANNONDALE'S are the best period end of story!


----------



## ShadowWraith25 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the RS10's on my new Six and I'm not particularly fond of them. I've noticed that the front wheel flexes when I stand. Previously, I rode a set of Bongtrager Selects and didn't notice this sort of problem. The RS10's work fine for me now, but I'm looking to upgrade soon.



Dutch77 said:


> Really? How long did you ride the wheels for?
> 
> I can't find the link right now, but there's a thread on BF or weight weenies where a guy busted like 4 or 5 spokes. Looked like a nasty crash waiting to happen... I'm also coming from a mtb background, so something a bit sturdier might be a good thing while I learn to be a bit more gentle in my riding style.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Optimo right now, I'm going to think it over another night.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

EDUC8-or said:


> If you buy a bike from your LBS they should back their product. Find out how long they will give tune-ups and maintain the bike for free.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are they asking for the 5?


Seems like a great LBS, I do believe they offer free adjustments for life. Had a great conversation with the owner, owns an older Caad.

The 5 was catalog price, so 1399 if I recall correctly. I'm going to see if they'll do a no sale tax if I pay cash. 1200 down and the rest on layaway.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Todd769 said:


> I haven't done any upgrading on my CAAD9 yet it is still completely stock. I figure you pay 2500.00 for a bike it should at least be good for a few years as is!


Agreed. I didn't ask them to weigh it, but I imagine with the Ksyrium Elite's and the DA/Ultregra components it's should be pretty light.

I could see myself upgrading the seatpost and handle bar, but not any time soon. Wasn't really liking the saddle though - did you end up keeping it?


----------

